# Just some more funnies



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

The brain is a wonderful organ. It starts working
the moment you get up in the morning and does not
stop until you get into the office.

Robert Frost

I am not a vegetarian because I love animals.
I am a vegetarian because I hate plants.

A. Whitney Brown


Join the AirForce: Visit exotic places, meet
interesting people and then drop bombs on them.

If everything seems to be going well,
you have obviously overlooked something.

It's not true that married men live longer than
single men. It only seems longer.
If you first you don't succeed, try again. Then
quit. No use being a damn fool about it.

W.C. Fields

Thank God for the IRS. Without them I'd be
stinking rich!

 

Some men kiss their wife goodbye when they leave
the house. 

Some men kiss their house goodbye when they leave
their wife. 

If a turtle loses his shell,
is it naked or homeless?

Be nice to your kids.
They'll choose your nursing home.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

rofl, cheers for the laugh pro


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

LMAO! nice MP! :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL I love the last one!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i remind my parents about the last one all the time, LMAO


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I like what Saturday Night live had on their news this weekend. 

It went somthing like this

The movie Spongebob squarepants is being released in China. This will make the people of china very happy because they will now know what the #### they have been making in their factories for the last few years. The only catch is it will be called "cleaning pad Bob rectangular shorts"


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

lol - those are [email protected]!


----------

